# Skadi turns 2 today!



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awe Skadi is a beauty! 

How'd you train her that a ball was a treat? Is she/has she always been super ball driven? Mine work for food. Yesterday, I tried tossing a tennis ball for Zeeva in the field and she looked so confused by it...lol

Do I hear an accent in your voice?!? Where are you from?!?

Happy birthday Skadi! And many more to come! 

<3


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm from WI and have a cold  Thank you! She has always been very ball motivated, so it makes her easy and fun to train. She is a very feisty wild child of a girl!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Does Zeeva like tug better? Maybe she would work for that, or a ball on a rope, or maybe a flirt pole?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Does Zeeva like tug better? Maybe she would work for that, or a ball on a rope, or maybe a flirt pole?


She does enjoy tug but she won't work for it c:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Skadi!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Skadi!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a photo of the birthday girl when we first brought her home!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> She does enjoy tug but she won't work for it c:


At first, Skadi wouldn't either. Now that we have been doing it for awhile she will.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy birthday to your girl!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes! Skadi gets a good bone and lots of Intense Obedience Tug and fetch today, as well as a good hike in the woods. The girl loves to work...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Skadi!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

happy 2nd birthday Skadi!


----------

